# Desktop replacement oder doch nicht?



## DotProject (16. April 2017)

Hey,

ich brauche mal den Rat von Euch Fachleuten . Folgende Situation: Ich hatte dieses Jahr vor mir einen neuen Desktop PC zusammen zu stellen, da meiner nun "schon" 5 Jahre alt wird. Dafür waren so 1500€ geplant. Nun überlege ich allerdings seit 2 Tagen mir ein "gutes" Notebook zu kaufen, Hauptaugenmerk liegt dabei deutlich im Bereich Gaming. 

Zu der Überlegung bin ich gekommen,  da ich in meinem Beruf das Notebook regelmäßig mitnehmen könnte und dort auch nutzen könnte. Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage macht es da Sinn sich ein Desktop replacement zu kaufen oder doch lieber einen vernünftigen PC zu hause und n günstiges Notebook für die Arbeit? Wobei auch das Teurer wäre als ein gutes Notebook für beides. Zu Hause würde ich das Notebook dann an einem Dual Monitor Setup (2x 24" FullHD) nutzen mit externer Maus + Tastatur.

angeschaut hatte ich mir sowas hier: ASUS ROG G752VS-BA337T Gaming / 17,3" Full-HD / Intel Core i7-7700HQ / 16GB / 1TB + 256GB SSD / GTX 1070 / Windows 10 bei notebooksbilliger.de

Kaufen würde ich sowas nur mit der Voraussetzung das es aber auch wieder so um die 5 Jahre hält was die Zukunft angeht. Kann dazu jemand was sagen, wäre nämlich mein erstes Notebook.

Außerdem lege ich Wert auf Qualität, die Kühlung und die Lautstärke. Wobei mir da klar ist das ein Notebook nie "Silent" sein kann . Für zu hause war dann eh die Überlegung das gerät in einem Gedämmten Schrank unter zu bringen und mit entsprechenden Kabeln dann an dem Dual Monitor Setup zu nutzen. 

Ich möchte also Grob zusammengefasst wissen:

Ist ein Notebook als Desktop replacement zu empfehlen? 
Wie ist das mit der Kühlung und der Lautstärke? Gibt es da Hersteller die da besonders gute Geräte bauen?
Wird ein aktuelles Gerät seinen Dienst so um die 5 Jahre gut erledigen?

Und zum Schluss, nehme ich gerne weitere Geräte Vorschläge an, wobei dabei auf die genannten Kriterien zu achten ist. Günstiger wäre natürlich immer Super .

MfG

DotProject


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (16. April 2017)

Hmm, tja, mein letztes DTR hatte bei Ablösung viereinhalb Jahre Einsatzdauer auf dem Buckel gehabt, spielte aber eben auch in einer anderen Preisklasse, genau wie das jetzige wohl fünf Jahre mitmachen wird.

Daher ein paar Tipps: 
1. Das G752VS lässt sich nur schwer zerlegen. Du wirst es aber auf jeden Fall reinigen müssen, wenn du Temperaturen bzw. Lautstärke auch noch am Ende der Einsatzdauer ertragen können möchtest.
2. Werde dir klar, dass du vor dem Display fünf Jahre lang sitzen wirst. Ich weiß nicht, was du beruflich machst, aber sollte es irgendetwas mit Texten oder Grafiken zu tun haben, dann solltest du daher zu einem UHD-Panel greifen. Nichts profitiert ähnlich stark von der erhöhten Pixeldichte wie Kurven und Texte!
3. Mittels externer Kühlung bekommt man die Geräte leiser. 
4. Die HDD macht das Gerät unnötig laut und anfällig.
5. Verkauf die 24-Zöller lieber. Was willst du dich ständig umstellen? Gute SecondScreens für Notebooks gibt es leider eh nicht. 
6. Momentan sind die Preise im Notebookmarkt ziemlich heftig. Wer nicht unbedingt kaufen muss, sollte besser etwas warten. (im Laufe des Jahres steht die Rückkehr von AMD in den mobilen Markt und das Ende der Hochpreis-Phase für RAM an, das  sollte ordentlich was drehen können)


----------



## DotProject (16. April 2017)

Achso, mit "mitnehmen zur Arbeit" war gemeint das ich auf der Arbeit an Wochenenden und in der Nacht Spielen kann :o. Also außer dem normalen Privaten Office Kram passiert da in der Hinsicht nicht viel .


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (16. April 2017)

DotProject schrieb:


> Achso, mit "mitnehmen zur Arbeit" war gemeint das ich auf der Arbeit an Wochenenden und in der Nacht Spielen kann :o. Also außer dem normalen Privaten Office Kram passiert da in der Hinsicht nicht viel .


Wird es so auch in fünf Jahren noch aussehen? 
Das würde es natürlich einfacher machen, denn dann kommen prinzipiell (auch dann wäre UHD natürlich schöner) auch Geräte mit FHD in Betracht. 

Also, wenn du bei FHD bleiben willst: XMG P707 PRO Gaming Laptop 2017
Preislich etwas ansprechender fällt natürlich der Skylake-Restposten aus: Restposten Business (das H707 entspricht dem p707, darauf bekommt momentan 10% Rabatt)

Solltest du doch UHD wollen, dann bietet sich eigentlich nur das Grundgerät an, was ich selber nutze: SCHENKER DTR 17 Laptop

Der Konfigurator ist glaube ich selbsterklärend.
Edit: Sorry, natürlich bieten sich auch zahlreiche MSI-Geräte an, wenn man UHD 17 Zoll haben wollen würde. Am linken Rand kannst du die Liste nach deinen Vorlieben filtern. Laptops - The best gaming laptop provider | MSI Deutschland


----------



## DotProject (16. April 2017)

Du meinst ob meine Office Anwendung  in Fünf Jahren steigen wird? Ich geh jetzt mal einfach nicht davon aus ..
Also das DTR von Schenker wird mir auf jeden Fall zu teuer. Ich sag mal so mehr als 2500 sollten es dann echt nicht werden. 

Ich hoffe auf weitere Meinungen und Tipps, und danke dir schon mal sehr für deine Hilfe 

MfG


----------



## HGHarti (16. April 2017)

Ich würde mir nie mehr ein Gaming Laptop holen.

Ich hatte ein Dell Lapy(ca 2000€) und eins von Asus. Das Dell war soliede aber etwas langsam beim Spielen.
Das Asus(auch ca 1900€) war anfangs echt super zum Spielen bekam aber sehr schnell Temperatur Probleme.

Wir hatte 2 Stück in der Familie und trotz austausch bei Asus nach kurzer Zeit das selbe Problem.

Meine Frau und meine Tochter hatten Lappis so um die 1000€.Da musste mann schon an der Auflösung schrauben um sie von der Temperatur her Stabil halten zu können.
Das ältere von beiden schaffte aber trotzdem keine 2 Stunden Counter Strike am Stück ohne aus zu gehen.

Daher ist mein Experiment mit Laptop´s vorbei.

Auf der Arbeit benutze ich ein Toschiba Laptop(ca 500€) und Monitor die vom Arbeitgeber gestellt sind und die machen das was sie sollen.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (16. April 2017)

HGHarti schrieb:


> Ich würde mir nie mehr ein Gaming Laptop holen.
> 
> Ich hatte ein Dell Lapy(ca 2000€) und eins von Asus. Das Dell war soliede aber etwas langsam beim Spielen.
> Das Asus(auch ca 1900€) war anfangs echt super zum Spielen bekam aber sehr schnell Temperatur Probleme.
> ...




Alles kein Wunder bei Geräten, die man nicht reinigen kann und generell von (im Notebookgamingsegment) unseriösen Herstellern stammen.
Vom Asussupport bekommen zum Beispiel Leute gerne mal gesagt, dass die verbauten Grakas gar nicht dafür gedacht werden belastet zu werden, diverse Hersteller oder Händler haben die Probleme mit der GT200er-Serie runtergespielt, es werden Garantie-Sticker in die Gehäuse reingeklebt...
...außer MSI- und Clevo-Barebones, in manchen Fällen auch noch Alienware- und Razer-Geräten sollte man generell nichts für dGPU-Gaming nutzen.


----------



## iTzZent (16. April 2017)

Also ich nutze seit 8 Jahren ausschliesslich Gamingnotebooks der DTR Generation und bin aktuell bei einem GT62VR 7RE angekommen. Für mich kommt nichts anderes mehr in Frage. Aber wie schon erwähnt wurde, muss man schon genau drauf achten, was man kauft. Das Thema Wartung und Reinigung werden gerade bei einem Gamingnotebook ganz gross geschrieben.

@TE nur mal so aus Tip, die MSI GT Serie lässt sich stets perfekt reinigen und aufrüsten. Dort sind die Grafikkarten grundstätzlich in einem MXM Slot und es gibt immer mehr wie 2 Ramslots.  Diese Geräte gibt es auch für wenig Geld als Barebone von anderen Resellern. Hier mal ein sehr schönes Beispiel: MSI MS-1785 (GT72VR) 17.3" FHD IPS G-Sync - nVidia GTX 1070 Pascal - i7 6820HK dafür bekommt ein sehr anständiges fertiges Notebook inkl Windows 10. Ein deutsches Keyboard gibt es für 59Euro Aufpreis. Dafür bekommt man denn ein Gerät mit freier CPU (i7-6820HK) und GTX1070 8GB samt G-Sync und IPS Display für um die 1700Euro...


----------



## DotProject (16. April 2017)

iTzZent schrieb:


> Also ich nutze seit 8 Jahren ausschliesslich Gamingnotebooks der DTR Generation und bin aktuell bei einem GT62VR 7RE angekommen. Für mich kommt nichts anderes mehr in Frage. Aber wie schon erwähnt wurde, muss man schon genau drauf achten, was man kauft. Das Thema Wartung und Reinigung werden gerade bei einem Gamingnotebook ganz gross geschrieben.
> 
> @TE nur mal so aus Tip, die MSI GT Serie lässt sich stets perfekt reinigen und aufrüsten. Dort sind die Grafikkarten grundstätzlich in einem MXM Slot und es gibt immer mehr wie 2 Ramslots.  Diese Geräte gibt es auch für wenig Geld als Barebone von anderen Resellern. Hier mal ein sehr schönes Beispiel: MSI MS-1785 (GT72VR) 17.3" FHD IPS G-Sync - nVidia GTX 1070 Pascal - i7 6820HK dafür bekommt ein sehr anständiges fertiges Notebook inkl Windows 10. Ein deutsches Keyboard gibt es für 59Euro Aufpreis. Dafür bekommt man denn ein Gerät mit freier CPU (i7-6820HK) und GTX1070 8GB samt G-Sync und IPS Display für um die 1700Euro...



Danke für deine Antwort, ja die MSI Geräte sind schon echt schick . Darf man Fragen was für dich der ausschlaggebende Grund war auf ein Notebook zu wechseln und weshalb du so überzeugt davon bist?
Wie sieht es denn bei MSI mit Kühlung und Lautstärke aus? Dann schau ich mich dort mal bei den 17" Geräten um , du sagtest ja die GT Serie sei ganz gut. 
Und kannst du evtl. eine Bewertung abgeben wie es aussähe wenn ich mir ein Gerät zulege mit einem i7 7700HQ und ner GTX 1070, wird das wohl  ca. 5 Jahre dem lauf der Zeit stand halten? 
ein + Punkt für MSI (GT Serie) ist ja schon mal das es sich gut Reinigen lässt .


----------



## iTzZent (16. April 2017)

Platzgründe und die Mobilität trotz starker Gamingleistung (seit der Pascal Generation nahezu identisch mit dem Desktop) sind natürlich die Hauptgründe für ein Gamingnotebook. So kann man in jeder Ecke vom Haus gemütlich spielen, egal ob Schlafzimmer, Esszimmer oder Wohnzimmer. Auch die Soundqualität ist bei diesen Geräten erstklassig, so das man keine extra Boxen benötigt. Des weiteren benötigt man so auch kein anderes Notebook + PC, wenn man unbedingt mobil sein will... und ob man nun 3 oder 4Kg in einer Tasche hat, fällt auch nicht auf.

Vorteil bei der neueren Geräten, sie haben eine sehr lange Akkulaufzeit, weil Gamingnotebooks ein grosses Akku besitzen. Ich komme z.B. problemlos auf 5-6h. Wenn ich es allerdings belaste (Anno2205 z.B.) reicht es um die 1.5h.

Im Officebetrieb sind die GT Serie Geräte lautlos, man kann sich die Lüftersteuerung selber einstellen im Dragon Center. Die Kühlung ist natürlich sehr gut, selbst bei den älteren GT Serie Geräten.

Du kannst von ausgehen, das du die nächsten 5 Jahre problemlos mit dem Gerät deine Spiele spielen kannst. Empfehlen würde ich allerdings einen HK Serie Prozessor, wenn du so sehr an die Zukunft denkst, denn die haben einen freien Multiplikator und somit noch ne Menge Leistungsreserven. Ich nutze selber einen i7-7820HK, 4x4Ghz und das Ding rennt  Das Angebot von Laptopparts4less ist schon verdammt gut, da solltest du unbedingt zuschlagen. Aufrüsten kannst du das Gerät selber mit HDD/SSD, durch die Wartungsklappe kommst du an alles problemlos ran, ausser an die oberen 2 Ramslots, die sind unter dem Keyboard.  Das Gerät entspricht diesem hier: MSI GT72VR 6RE Dominator Pro - 6REZ16H21 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nur halt mit besserer CPU.


----------



## DotProject (16. April 2017)

Naja ich finde die Seite sieht nicht besonders Seriös aus, und dann ausm Ausland... da graut es mir wenn mal was mit der Garantie ist, und Windows gibt es dort auch nur in NL oder EN  und das gerät hat ja auch nur Sky lake und kein Kaby lake :/.  Aber ich sehe auf gerade ein Gerät mit i7 7820k kostet auch 2600€ ^^.... alles nicht so einfach :/.

Ich bin aber auch eh kein Freund vom Übertakten, ich sehe es jetzt an meinem 3570k (desktop) ... der ist auch im Werkszustand geblieben die letzten 5 Jahre . Ist also die Frage ob das nötig ist oder ob dann nicht lieber ein 7700hq reicht und ich damit dann auch ruhe hab.

Das wäre ja dann dieses Gerät hier oder? MSI GT72VR-7RE Gaming bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## iTzZent (16. April 2017)

Welche Sprache das Windows hat, ist total egal, der Key steht im UEFI und den kann man für alle Sprachversionen verwenden. 

Ja, das ist kein deutscher, die Kommunikation ist aber tadellos mit dem Händler 
 Ich habe selber da schon 2 Geräte gekauft.  Ein Bekannter hatte auch schon einen Garantie Fall, lief auch tadellos.  Bei MSI muss das Gerät übrigens auch ins Ausland,  wenn was damit sein sollte.

Und ob Kaby oder Sky Lake spielt echt keine Rolle,  denn der Performance Unterschied ist echt lächerlich. 

Das Gerät von notebooksbilliger.de kostet halt deutlich (!!!!) mehr und hat eine schlechtere CPU drin...


----------



## DotProject (16. April 2017)

Okay, kannst du, oder jemand mal hierüber schauen O.o ?? HP OMEN 17-w212ng Gaming 17,3" Full-HD / Intel Core i7-7700HQ / 16GB RAM / 512GB SSD / GeForce GTX 1070 / Windows 10 bei notebooksbilliger.de 
Der Preis ist ja mal Übel für die Komponenten, ist alles Drin was ich vorraussetze :O


----------



## iTzZent (16. April 2017)

Ich selber halte rein gar nichts von den HP Geräten...  Laut und schlechte Wartung.  Ich habe aber auch viel mit MSI zu tun, daher kommt für mich eh kaum eine andere Marke in Frage, denn bei MSI weiß ich, was ich habe und was ich machen kann.


----------



## DotProject (16. April 2017)

Okay, 

Ich finde MSI ja auch wirklich attraktiv. Und das mit der Wartung erscheint mir auch als recht wichtig nach deinen Aussagen.
 Gehen wir jetzt mal davon aus das ich auf der Seite die du gelinkt hast nicht kaufen möchte, gründe sind ja erstmal egal. du weißt ja jetzt so ziemlich was ich haben möchte in dem Notebook, link mir doch einfach mal das Gerät von MSI was da für mich am besten passt bitte . Ich schau dann mal nach dem Preis, bzw. vll hast du ja n passenden anbieter .

Lg


----------



## iTzZent (16. April 2017)

Schaue ich heute abend mal. Bin nur mit dem Smartphone online. Ist nicht so komfortabel wie am book auf der Couch.


----------



## DotProject (16. April 2017)

Alles klar, kein Problem ... Ich freu mich auf deine Antwort . Und evtl. kannst du auch dann noch mal einen Blick hier rauf werfen und was dazu sagen: MSI GE72MVR-7RG Gaming Notebook 17,3" Full HD 120Hz, Core i7-7700HQ, 16GB RAM, 1TB + 256GB SSD, GTX 1070 8GB, Win 10 bei notebooksbilliger.de

Der hat ja auf den ersten Blick die passenden Komponenten für einen Preis von 1900


----------



## iTzZent (16. April 2017)

Von der GE Serie würde ich ehr Abstand nehmen. Die GT Serie ist da deutlich besser, gerade was das Thema Wartung und Abwärme angeht.


----------



## DotProject (16. April 2017)

Okay, dann warte ich mal gespannt auf deine Antwort heute Abend .


----------



## iTzZent (16. April 2017)

Das von dir verlinkte GT72VR ist schon optimal. Auch der Preis ist i.O. dafür das es ein 120Hz 5ns Display, G-Sync und einen BluRay Brenner besitzt. Die verbaute 256GB besitzt allerdings das langsame SATA 3 Interface, aber das ist für einen normalen Anwender ausreichend schnell. Ich nutze selber eine SATA 3 SSD in meinem GT62VR.

Normalerweise kostet diese Version auch etwas mehr, siehe hier: MSI GT72VR 7RE Dominator Pro - 7RE-433 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Hier wäre z.B. das GT72VR vom Niederländer bei Ebay mit einer anständigen Ausstattung: MSI MS-1785 (GT72VR) / FHD G-Sync / 6820HK / GTX 1070 / 16Gb / 256Gb SSD / Win10  | eBay da hast du denn immernoch Ebay und PayPal als Sicherheit im Rücken.

Vorteile vom Ebay Angebot:
- 2x8GB DDR4 statt 1x16GB wie beim MSI, somit auch DualChannel. Ich habe in meinem GT62VR selber nur 1x16GB und hätte gerne 2x8GB 
- Unlocked CPU. Die übertaktet sich bei Bedarf auch alleine, man kann sich den Multi gemütlich im Dragon Center aussuchen.
- bedeutend schnellere NVMe SSD
- anständige Intel Wlan Karte (die Qualcom Killer machen gerne mal Probleme)

Das deutsche Keyboard und ein deutsches Windows 10 ist hier denn schon inkl. 

Dafür hat es allerdings kein 120Hz 5ns Display und keinen BluRay Brenner. Wenn du damit klar kommst, nehme einfach der GT72VR von Notebooksbilliger.


----------



## DotProject (16. April 2017)

Ich kann mich echt nicht entscheiden :/... Hab noch mal mit einem Kumpel gesprochen der sich wohl ganz gut auskennt und der schwört auf die Asus Geräte weil die wohl in Sachen Kühlung und Lüfter Lautstärke ganz Oben dabei sein sollen. Die Frage ist jetzt wie schwer ist das Lüfter Reinigen wirklich? Weil wenn es machbar ist, dann relativiert sich der Punkt eigentlich... man Reinigt die ja jetzt auch nicht jeden Tag sondern vll. ein mal im Jahr. Denn rein Optisch gefällt mir das Asus Rog G752VS echt besser :/..

Lg


----------



## iTzZent (16. April 2017)

Das Asus musst du komplett zerlegen... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HMHRmyxyyB0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (17. April 2017)

iTzZent schrieb:


> Das Asus musst du komplett zerlegen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und nicht nur das, ASUS sieht das auch nicht gerne. 



DotProject schrieb:


> Ich kann mich echt nicht entscheiden :/... Hab noch mal mit einem Kumpel gesprochen der sich wohl ganz gut auskennt und der schwört auf die Asus Geräte weil die wohl in Sachen Kühlung und Lüfter Lautstärke ganz Oben dabei sein sollen. Die Frage ist jetzt wie schwer ist das Lüfter Reinigen wirklich? Weil wenn es machbar ist, dann relativiert sich der Punkt eigentlich... man Reinigt die ja jetzt auch nicht jeden Tag sondern vll. ein mal im Jahr. Denn rein Optisch gefällt mir das Asus Rog G752VS echt besser :/..
> 
> Lg


Wenn du kein generelles Problem mit dem Design der MSIs hast, dann krall dir ein MSI. 
Dort gibt es leider keinen Fire&Forget-Reseller wie Schenker für die Clevos, aber dennoch fährst du mit ihnen auf fünf-Jahres-Sicht sicherlich sehr, sehr gut. 
Und nein, du musst die Lüfter oft und gründlich reinigen, wenn du die Lautstärke erhalten willst. Ich hatte einmal bei meinem P502 einen ziemlichen Batzen an einem der Heatsinks übersehen, nachdem ich den entfernt hatte, war das Gerät plötzlich wieder Minuten statt bloß Momente lang im Idle lautlos.

Generell verbessern sich die Clevos und MSIs auch, was die Lautstärke angeht auch immer weiter, während sie bei einem sind. Sei es durch Updates fürs OS, sei es durch EC-Updates. (also im alltäglichen Betrieb---der Gaming-Betrieb wird immer laut bleiben)


----------



## DotProject (17. April 2017)

Jo, das MSI ist ja wirklich nur n paar schrauben lösen, rückseite ab und man kommt an alles direkt ran. Und die Lautstärke wird zu hause denke ich kaum relevant, da ich es wie gesagt sowieso in einen Gedämmten Schrank oder so packen wollte. 

Da kommt mir direkt eine weitere Frage auf... Gibt es für solche Gaming Geräte eigentlich Dockingstations? So das ich nicht immer 4-5 Kabel ( Netzwerkkabel, Monitor Kabel, USB Hub ) ran fummeln muss?


----------



## iTzZent (17. April 2017)

@CD LABS: Radon Project doch, da gibt es Reseller, nur halt nicht in Deutschland. Einen habe ich hier ja schon genannt, welcher deutlich günstiger ist wie die Geräte von MSI selber mit weniger Leistung, aber da möchte DotProject nicht einkaufen, warum auch immer 

Ein Notebook in einem gedämmten Schrank ? Und woher soll die frische Luft für das Gerät kommen ? Ich glaube du solltest dir lieber einen PC kaufen, wenn ich schon lese, was du da alles anschliessen willst... USB Hub ??? Solch ein Gerät verfügt über mind. 5-6 USB Anschlüsse...


----------



## mrmurphy007 (17. April 2017)

Wenn du alles an ein Dock hängen willst, dann nimm ein Laptop mit Thunderbolt 3 (drauf achten, dass es voll angebunden ist). Allerding kosten diese Docks gerne mal 200€.


----------



## DotProject (17. April 2017)

Das USB Hub war dazu gedacht damit ich am Schreibtisch direkt Sachen anschließen kann ohne aufstehen zu müssen. Schrank oder nicht ist ja erstmal egal, es soll aber wohl etwas weiter weg damit die Lautstärke zu hause nicht stört .

Kannst du da evtl. mal was verlinken @mrmurphy007 ?


----------



## iTzZent (17. April 2017)

Naja, dann fällt das GT72VR aus, denn das hat kein Thunderbolt3 mehr, das gibt es nur beim GT72S und GT73VR in der GT Serie bei MSI.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (17. April 2017)

Sowas hier: Thunderbolt 3 Dock | elgato.com

ein USB-C-Kabel zum Rechner, der Rest hängt am Dock. Gibt es von allen größeren Herstellern, z.B. HP oder MS.


----------

